# British shorthair cryptorchid



## Lagertha321 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi, I have a lilac colourpoint boy (gccf registered non active) and as the title says he had two retained testicles. I know that if I were showing an intact male then he would not meet the standard. What about as a neutered male though? The only issue I’m thinking is a normal neutered male has a (empty) scrotum visible whereas he doesn’t.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

No problem, males neutered as kittens don't have much of a scrotum. When is he being neutered?


----------



## Lagertha321 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ah ok, it was just that my other was neutered at 6 months and has a definite scrotum (albeit deflated) whereas as this boy just has nothing lol bless him. He’s been neutered already. Was just curious if they would frown upon it.

Thanks


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

No, kittens neutered younger don't have much to show


----------

